# Impounding a license plate?



## Newton Savage

I was talking to a Suffolk County Deputy Sheriff today and he was showing me his POV while working a detail. During the conversation he stated that if someone were to try to run his registration that it would come back as, "No record found." He said that police officers are able to have their personal vehicle license plates hidden so no one can check it. 

Is that true? Just doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Guest

Newton Savage said:


> He said that police officers are able to have their personal vehicle license plates hidden so no one can check it.
> 
> Is that true? Just doesn't seem right to me.


I know
of only 1 situation in which an officer was granted a " confidential" plate and it was for a very very serious officer safety issue.

My vote is: he's full of shit

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Code 3

Yes, this is true. Most call it ghost plates, well at least in NH. Comes back "not on file." A few select judges, and other people who may have safety issues have a way to get this done. From what I know the Chief of Police at least in a city I worked for, did this to select U/C vehicles.


----------



## Code 3

MA calls them "Unlisted"


----------



## adroitcuffs

It would be nice if MA allowed confidentiality for all law enforcement officers. 
For those interested, here's the legal mumbo jumbo for California: http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d02/vc1808_4.htm


----------



## CPT Chaos

There was a Fire Chief that got in trouble a few years ago when was seen at a golf course switching out his personal plates with unlisted plates, because he decided to go golfing during the work day. Somebody dropped dime on him and the press found out about it. It was stated that the FD had the unlisted plates to perform arson investigations.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> There are quite a few "not on file" plates in MA.
> 
> Some are people plain full of themselves... but there are some good reasons.... somehow I doubt a Suffolk Deputy Sheriff falls under the latter.


I'm not aware of any provision for individuals to get the plates, are you?

That is, with the exception of DV / 209A victims, who I did just learn can get an impounded address plate (http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...v/rmv/acp/index.htm+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)


----------



## niteowl1970

mtc said:


> Only one's I've seen are LEO's or *connecteds.*


Clam bake atendees?


----------



## Joel98

adroitcuffs said:


> It would be nice if MA allowed confidentiality for all law enforcement officers.
> For those interested, here's the legal mumbo jumbo for California: http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d02/vc1808_4.htm


I liked this, it is a very good thing and keeps your info private. I remember when I was in field training, the sergeant came around to all of us trainees and gave us the DMV forms to become confidential.

And this not only made your license plates confidential, but your driver's license number too.


----------



## CPT Chaos

niteowl1970 said:


> Clam bake atendees?


Or sign holders on election day!


----------



## USM C-2

niteowl1970 said:


> Clam bake atendees?


Hey! Don't knock it unless you've tried it!!


----------



## quality617

Apparently no too difficult to do. There is a form that you submit to the Confidential...Plate something department of the Registry. A few of the guys here had their plates wiped.


----------



## Code 3

Here:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...WBBm7F0_SMEOmlZGCrxnZ9g&bvm=bv.41934586,d.dmQ


----------



## Code 3

http://www.mass.gov/eohhs/gov/departments/dph/programs/dhpl/information-confidentiality-form.html


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> if you run the plate on the "cold" screen...


Stop talking about antiques, you old hag. We don't use that "cold" crap no m0ar


----------



## Deuce

LECSniper said:


> I'm so confused


We all know this Snipey, no need to remind us....


----------



## Guest

These days, if someone knows your name, they can find your address and just about anything else they want to know about you, regardless if you have a confidential plate.


----------



## Johnny Law

Delta784 said:


> These days, if someone knows your name, they can find your address and just about anything else they want to know about you, regardless if you have a confidential plate.


$29.95 will get it done. I've Googled my name regularly to see what comes up. It is impossible to remain "off the grid" unless you own no property, have no credit, and haven't had some contact with a drivers license.

If some plate came back as unlisted after I ran it, I would still stop and investigate.


----------



## Guest

Johnny Law said:


> $29.95 will get it done. I've Googled my name regularly to see what comes up. It is impossible to remain "off the grid" unless you own no property, have no credit, and haven't had some contact with a drivers license.
> 
> If some plate came back as unlisted after I ran it, I would still stop and investigate.


I've twice run plates I was going to stop that came back No Matching Record. That was the end of my interest. While apparently it is slightly possible for a civie to get one of these, the very vast majority are LE. I had no interest in possibly blowing a UC car for something I didn't plan on writing a gig for anyways.


----------



## Johnny Law

GMass said:


> I've twice run plates I was going to stop that came back No Matching Record. That was the end of my interest. While apparently it is slightly possible for a civie to get one of these, the very vast majority are LE. I had no interest in possibly blowing a UC car for something I didn't plan on writing a gig for anyways.


With all the fuck ups from the RMV lately, both unintentional and the intentional (forgery), I'm not worried about that. Besides, it will either lend credence to this being a regular car subject to being stopped, or it will teach those secret squirrel mofos to give us a heads up they are in our AO. Either way, I stand by my original statement. Disclaimer: I'm a salty vet and hair bag of 21 years, and I don't give a fuck if I get called in to stand tall for doing that.


----------



## Code 3

Speaking of which, query history isnt showing who ran the plates in the past on my CJIS anymore


----------



## Guest

Code 3 said:


> Speaking of which, query history isnt showing who ran the plates in the past on my CJIS anymore


MRIs are gone. Reportedly they were ruled to be illegal because of the ability for a note to be added to the queries, which isn't authorized under public record law.


----------



## Guest

I had to sign on today with walgreens.com today. The asked for some questions I thought it would be safety questions I had provided to them and they asked me a bunch of stuff about cars I own or have owned. The only way they could have gotten that info is from the registry or insurance companies.


----------



## Guest

OCKS said:


> The only way they could have gotten that info is from the registry or insurance companies.


Or you put in as security questions when you were drunk?

I doublt walgreens.com is accessing RMV data to make up questions for you


----------



## Guest

OOohhh the "Investigative" searches. Iiight


----------



## RZero

GMass said:


> MRIs are gone. Reportedly they were ruled to be illegal because of the ability for a note to be added to the queries, which isn't authorized under public record law.


Recent queries will be returning soon (if not already) but the remarks field has been removed.


----------



## Guest

RZero said:


> Recent queries will be returning soon (if not already) but the remarks field has been removed.


Good info. You're R1 in my book now!


----------



## Code 3

GMass said:


> MRIs are gone. Reportedly they were ruled to be illegal because of the ability for a note to be added to the queries, which isn't authorized under public record law.


Well that sucks. It was always fun to see who else stopped em


----------

